# Ebi-Ken shrimpie pics



## jiang604




----------



## SSS Fan

Nice Frank, thanks for sharing.

Ron


----------



## jiang604

SSS Fan said:


> Nice Frank, thanks for sharing.
> 
> Ron


np Ron =)


----------



## thefishwife

Beautiful Frank! Sure love the yellows!


----------



## kam yiu

nice Frank , but i am still loving black & red king kong.


----------



## CRS Fan

What is the green one? It it a Blue Aura Sport?

Best Regards,

Stuart


----------



## Kei

oh wow the yellow is amazing


----------



## Nephrus

those are some hot shrimps frank *drools*


----------



## djamm

oh I love the green shrimp...what is it...I gotta get some


----------



## jiang604

CRS Fan said:


> What is the green one? It it a Blue Aura Sport?
> 
> Best Regards,
> 
> Stuart





djamm said:


> oh I love the green shrimp...what is it...I gotta get some


These are just Green Babaulti shrimps. I have a few that are an even more intense green. A few are really neon looking.


----------



## jiang604




----------



## jkam

That's one nice looking BKK. That's a lot of erios too. $$$$$$$$ lol


----------



## jiang604

jkam said:


> That's one nice looking BKK. That's a lot of erios too. $$$$$$$$ lol


Thats just 1 tank that i redid for erios =P


----------



## jkam

jiang604 said:


> Thats just 1 tank that i redid for erios =P


I wish I had the time and $ to devote to the shrimp industry haha.


----------



## JTang

Beautiful Shrimps!


----------



## jiang604

Thankyou for the comments =P

Here are some more eye candy pics =P


----------



## CRS Fan

Very nice Red Rili's and Erios, Frank ! You are very fortunate to have these in your possession.

Best Regards,

Stuart


----------



## lotus

Very nice and the photos are amazing...thanks for sharing!


----------



## mysticalnet

what is plant name in the picture above the erios picture?


----------



## jiang604

mysticalnet said:


> what is plant name in the picture above the erios picture?


Hey Ashley,

It's UG


----------



## mysticalnet

jiang604 said:


> Hey Ashley,
> 
> It's UG


Very nice, erios are nice too!


----------



## Momobobo

I was wondering if you had Black King Kongs  $500 shrimp blows my mind! Beautiful photos


----------



## jiang604

Momobobo said:


> I was wondering if you had Black King Kongs  $500 shrimp blows my mind! Beautiful photos


yes I do but not $500 =P


----------



## jiang604

baby Aura blue:









Adult Cardinal:









Juvie Cardinal:









Adult Red Orchid:









Baby/juvie White orchid









Rili


----------



## curtisonrad19

Beautiful shrimp! I am so jealous! Perhaps one day i can have a couple shrimp that look half as wonderful as yours!


----------



## jiang604

curtisonrad19 said:


> Beautiful shrimp! I am so jealous! Perhaps one day i can have a couple shrimp that look half as wonderful as yours!


thankyou for the complement =)


----------



## jiang604




----------



## jiang604




----------



## SSS Fan

Nice Frank.

Are they Black Tigers in the last pic?

Ron

Edit: Your ad answered my question.


----------



## jiang604

SSS Fan said:


> Nice Frank.
> 
> Are they Black Tigers in the last pic?
> 
> Ron
> 
> Edit: Your ad answered my question.


lol Ron =P I just have to post it up as someone got grilled on TPT


----------



## 2wheelsx2

Those black tigers look amazing. Are all these different tigers: OEBT, tiger OE Black Tigers, all originally bred from the same tiger shrimp? Or those are just convenient names and they are different species. I find it amazing there is such variability.


----------



## jiang604

2wheelsx2 said:


> Those black tigers look amazing. Are all these different tigers: OEBT, tiger OE Black Tigers, all originally bred from the same tiger shrimp? Or those are just convenient names and they are different species. I find it amazing there is such variability.


Hey Gary!

When you coming over and checking some of the setups out =P but ummm, OEBT is usually intended for blue tigers. OE black is self said. In terms of how these came about. I honestly am not too sure as I have never really been a tiger breeder and have not looked into the process of selective breeding's that German's have used to achieve a pure black. But I do believe somewhere down the line it is from the same shrimp as I know blues have derived from normal tigers found in wild and red tigers are derived from sometimes blue and somtimes normal tigers. Black I'm not too sure. sorry couldn't be more of a help =P But I will ask in my bi monthly meetings with breeders on skype and throw that question onto the round table =P One of our breeder group chats is a taxonomist in Germany and he can probably answer that for me =)

Frank


----------



## 2wheelsx2

Thanks Frank.

And yes, I'll definitely come over soon, but I'm on a project with a wicked deadline this summer and have been travelling a ton. I'd like to check out all these varieties in person to see what suits my fancy and schedule. I want to start a shrimp tank at work soon (after the office is renovated) and of course, who else would I come to for advice, but the local shrimp master?


----------

